# Anyone head out for bear after the turkey settles in your guts?



## GAbullHunter (Nov 24, 2016)

Anyone going out bear hunting the NF in the high country this weekend? headed out in the early hours for a weekend hunt. last trip out two weeks ago was good, got to see a bear 20 mins into hunt, but no decent shot to take for a good kill.


----------



## twincedargap (Nov 25, 2016)

Im headed up this afternoon for weekend hunt in CNF  areas S of Blairsville.  Hadn't seen a bear since now season so hoping pure stubbornness pays off for me. Good luck to you.  Where you going?


----------



## GAbullHunter (Nov 25, 2016)

CNF off north RS Hwy just into Union Co coming from 75alt. I'll be past USF rd 306... Yep I was told I was stubborn wouldnt get anything this go or see anything, so my partner skipped out on me this morning...


----------



## twincedargap (Nov 25, 2016)

I've been hunting the CNF near Choestoe (Vogel SP). Having a hard time finding any concentrated sign that looks fresh.  Last weekend did find some promising high Gap area with near some plowed leaves and fresh trails through heavy leaves in white oak stands so gonna try and focus there. Just have to hike a few miles in the dark to get there.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 25, 2016)

I'll be headed up to hunt a gap in Hiawassee. Primarily looking for a buck, but last week did find where a bear had recently clawed a tree...like within the last couple weeks. I didn't get a bear this year, so if he shows up, I'll be as happy as I would be with a good buck. I'll be hunting a gap with a thicket off one side of the saddle, white oaks off the other side, thicket and red oaks on one hilltop, and white oaks running up the big lead on the other side. Got deer and bear sign in there. Trails running cross wise through the center of the gap, and longwise down into it from the leads. Praying some unfortunate animal decides to venture through Sunday a.m.!! Good luck fellas!!!


----------



## twincedargap (Nov 25, 2016)

Well found some very fresh bear sign & buck sign tonight, but it didn't translate into any sighting.  Saw lots of fresh rubs & scrapes. Good luck to you guys.  Im hunting bear but if i see a nice buck I could change my mind.  Is the rut here normally now? I usually hunt mid GA and the ruts over by now there.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 25, 2016)

twincedargap said:


> Well found some very fresh bear sign & buck sign tonight, but it didn't translate into any sighting.  Saw lots of fresh rubs & scrapes. Good luck to you guys.  Im hunting bear but if i see a nice buck I could change my mind.  Is the rut here normally now? I usually hunt mid GA and the ruts over by now there.



Rut is cranking up real good right now. Way up high, seems like the first week in December seems to be the sweet spot. You gonna hunt the a.m.?


----------



## twincedargap (Nov 25, 2016)

Yes. Running out of days to get a bear so I'll be putting some hours in this weekend and next.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 25, 2016)

The next couple weeks, you might be more likely to see a buck chasing does than a bear, but fear not! I have seen DNR trail cam pics of bears in food plots (wildlife openings) in snow in January. IN THE SNOW IN JANUARY. I don't think they shut down quite as hard as we make them out to.....I just think we don't know how to find them. Good luck man. Hunt that fresh sign. The next couple weeks will be a toss up. Buck or bear. You decide!! Haha


----------



## GAbullHunter (Nov 25, 2016)

WELL, a no go today, no fresh signs or sightings of anything besides those crazy tree rats loading their stockings with nuts....... Try again in the morning an all day... Looks to be the last day up here tomorrow til maybe a day or two just before Christmas rolls in. good luck y'all.. Maybe I can get that bear tomorrow. I can get deer anyday back home buck an doe so hoping for bear but if deer pass better then leaving with nothing.


----------

